# I Must Be Cursed...so I'm going back to basics



## kev mac (10/11/17)

As far as I know I haven't walked under any ladders, broken a mirror, and I never put hats on a bed.
So I guess the Vape Gods are angry with me. In the last 3 weeks or so 3 of my mods have crapped the bed.
My Voo Poo Drag,then my relatively new Snow Wolf and today my Alien went haywire. They will be added to my box of shame with the other few broken mods.So my solution to this curse is to go back to basics.I've ordered 2 semi regulated mods,a Geek Vape pro mech and a DovpoMVV.I figure since most problems stem with the chip the semi mechs have less to go wrong.This maybe pretzel logic but it's the best I can come up with.

Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## The_Ice (10/11/17)

Sounds terrible, I can't find the "sympathise" rating button but I sympathise boet. Is there anything weird you're doing to them, like vaping above ancient burial grounds or something else that would explain these 3 failures?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/11/17)

Sorry to hear @kev mac
3 mods going on the blink is very unfortunate
What happened to them? Did you drop them or get moisture into them?
What do they say on their screen? Do they boot up at all?

Maybe a mech squonker is calling?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/11/17)

3 weeks three mods. Your problems should be over now. Great excuse to buy new kit.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (10/11/17)

kev mac said:


> As far as I know I haven't walked under any ladders, broken a mirror, and I never put hats on a bed.
> So I guess the Vape Gods are angry with me. In the last 3 weeks or so 3 of my mods have crapped the bed.
> My Voo Poo Drag,then my relatively new Snow Wolf and today my Alien went haywire. They will be added to my box of shame with the other few broken mods.So my solution to this curse is to go back to basics.I've ordered 2 semi regulated mods,a Geek Vape pro mech and a DovpoMVV.I figure since most problems stem with the chip the semi mechs have less to go wrong.This maybe pretzel logic but it's the best I can come up with.


I've had a very similar experience, with a year and a half of no problems, and then all of a sudden I lose 4 mods in about a month.

Glad it isn't breaking you though, hopefully the move to semi-regulated keeps your passion for this amazing hobby alive @kev mac !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/11/17)

Stosta said:


> I've had a very similar experience, with a year and a half of no problems, and then all of a sudden I lose 4 mods in about a month.
> 
> Glad it isn't breaking you though, hopefully the move to semi-regulated keeps your passion for this amazing hobby alive @kev mac !



4 mods @Stosta !
What on earth happened?
That must be a record of sorts


----------



## Stosta (10/11/17)

Silver said:


> 4 mods @Stosta !
> What on earth happened?
> That must be a record of sorts


Well let's see...

Arms Race - started discharging my batteries unevenly, seems to come and go but I don't trust it (at one point it drained one battery and left the other full, scary considering I was vaping a 0.2 coil at 100W)
Zero Mini - Some of the wiring right by the 510 burnt out, not sure if it can be re-soldered, have to get my electronics mate to check it out.
Spookhouse - I think a tank leaked and got into the firing button, so it gets stucks and left me in a blind panic on the freeway trying to get the battery out while it fired away!
KBox Mini - Battery stopped reading, managed to fix it for a bit and then same problem.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (10/11/17)

My oh my @Stosta 
Hope you have a better run now with the mods


----------



## Stosta (10/11/17)

Silver said:


> My oh my @Stosta
> Hope you have a better run now with the mods


Slowly getting there.

The REO is unbreakable, the BB seems to be okay (as long as I don't try pitstop it), and strangely enough the lesser-known, entry-level Banshee has just been flawless over the past 8 or so months!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (10/11/17)

Stosta said:


> Slowly getting there.
> 
> The REO is unbreakable, the BB seems to be okay (as long as I don't try pitstop it), and strangely enough the lesser-known, entry-level Banshee has just been flawless over the past 8 or so months!



Those banshees are proper work horses, ive had mine for over a year now and although it looks like its come out of a civil war and one led not working shes still performing like a trooper.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/11/17)

Stosta said:


> Well let's see...
> 
> Arms Race - started discharging my batteries unevenly, seems to come and go but I don't trust it (at one point it drained one battery and left the other full, scary considering I was vaping a 0.2 coil at 100W)
> Zero Mini - Some of the wiring right by the 510 burnt out, not sure if it can be re-soldered, have to get my electronics mate to check it out.
> ...


----------



## Michail (10/11/17)

kev mac said:


> As far as I know I haven't walked under any ladders, broken a mirror, and I never put hats on a bed.
> So I guess the Vape Gods are angry with me. In the last 3 weeks or so 3 of my mods have crapped the bed.
> My Voo Poo Drag,then my relatively new Snow Wolf and today my Alien went haywire. They will be added to my box of shame with the other few broken mods.So my solution to this curse is to go back to basics.I've ordered 2 semi regulated mods,a Geek Vape pro mech and a DovpoMVV.I figure since most problems stem with the chip the semi mechs have less to go wrong.This maybe pretzel logic but it's the best I can come up with.


I know that feel man. Atm im saving up for a DNA of some sort. Everything chinese seems to break on me. Tanks and mods. Goodluck


----------



## Stosta (10/11/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Those banshees are proper work horses, ive had mine for over a year now and although it looks like its come out of a civil war and one led not working shes still performing like a trooper.


When I first got mine I was pretty disappointed when I took it out the box... It felt a bit cheap and plasticy, and I thought the door wouldn't last at all. But as you said, it just keeps on going!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (10/11/17)

Silver said:


> Sorry to hear @kev mac
> 3 mods going on the blink is very unfortunate
> What happened to them? Did you drop them or get moisture into them?
> What do they say on their screen? Do they boot up at all?
> ...


The wolf won't turn on so it may be a button issue(the button is garbage)the Drag won't stop auto firing and the Alien turns on but then continuously scrolls through the settings.I don't think it is juice related.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kev mac (10/11/17)

Stosta said:


> I've had a very similar experience, with a year and a half of no problems, and then all of a sudden I lose 4 mods in about a month.
> 
> Glad it isn't breaking you though, hopefully the move to semi-regulated keeps your passion for this amazing hobby alive @kev mac !


Thanks man,no chance of my passion being lost,too many good things in vapeing for that.Plus I love gear,just need to be less impulsive and check things out better.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kev mac (10/11/17)

Michail said:


> I know that feel man. Atm im saving up for a DNA of some sort. Everything chinese seems to break on me. Tanks and mods. Goodluck


Thanks,my Lost Vapes DNA is great so far and my SX mini Q also.Hopfully the extra cash spent on these will pay off in better quality.


----------



## Raindance (10/11/17)

@kev mac, Those issues may be juice related after all, who knows. When a device gives these types of problems, and I am faced with trashing it as there is absolutely no other option, my very last ditch attempt is to soak it in Mentholated spirits. If it messes it up further it does not matter as it was lost to me in any case but if it works, well, its a bonus is it not? But I only do it under those circumstances. Do not give up without a fight.

Best is to take it apart before the soak and let it dry properly before assembly. If it works, great!, if it does not, its no loss at all.

This by the way is my main reason for loving my top airflow RTA's. Seems even plain condensation on standard bottom airflow atties can cause this type of issue.

Good Luck!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (10/11/17)

The_Ice said:


> Sounds terrible, I can't find the "sympathise" rating button but I sympathise boet. Is there anything weird you're doing to them, like vaping above ancient burial grounds or something else that would explain these 3 failures?


I don't know but Smoke (my cat) is looking suspicious lately.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kev mac (11/11/17)

Raindance said:


> @kev mac, Those issues may be juice related after all, who knows. When a device gives these types of problems, and I am faced with trashing it as there is absolutely no other option, my very last ditch attempt is to soak it in Mentholated spirits. If it messes it up further it does not matter as it was lost to me in any case but if it works, well, its a bonus is it not? But I only do it under those circumstances. Do not give up without a fight.
> 
> Best is to take it apart before the soak and let it dry properly before assembly. If it works, great!, if it does not, its no loss at all.
> 
> ...


Right you are they cannot get any worse really. What exactly are mentholated spirits?At this point I'd dip them in carbonic acid if it helped.Seriously i need to start paying better attention to simple mod maintenance. Also I Must stop being impulsive and research my purchases better.Mods are mass produced in China for the most part so crap is always a possibility, lucky that they are fairly cheap so if I get anywhere near a yrs.service I'm okay for the most part and dealing with Chinese customer service is a nightmare. I will trust my B+M for any substantial purchases in the future.


----------



## Alex (11/11/17)

kev mac said:


> Right you are they cannot get any worse really. What exactly are mentholated spirits?At this point I'd dip them in carbonic acid if it helped.Seriously i need to start paying better attention to simple mod maintenance. Also I Must stop being impulsive and research my purchases better.Mods are mass produced in China for the most part so crap is always a possibility, lucky that they are fairly cheap so if I get anywhere near a yrs.service I'm okay for the most part and dealing with Chinese customer service is a nightmare. I will trust my B+M for any substantial purchases in the future.



*Isopropyl alchohol*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (11/11/17)

Alex said:


> *Isopropyl alchohol*



@kev mac, I trust @Alex has provided the correct name for what I see now is in fact called Methylated Spirits. Its used for many purposes and readily available in convenience stores. Here's a pic:


I use it to clean stuff (works well on car windows), start braai fires, treat athletes foot... Its in fact right up there with Q20 and Duct Tape in terms of utility.

Regards

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (11/11/17)

Hi @Raindance,

Metholated spirits is an Ethyl alcohol, which is perfectly capable of cleaning things, I believe in the states it's known as "Spiritous" or something. And the reason it's dyed a specific colour is due to the deadly effects of drinking the stuff. It's extremely toxic.

Here is an article that explains the differences fairly well.

*Why isopropyl alcohol is best for cleaning electronics displays*
Posted by iCloth Avionics on February 20, 2014 | No Comments






Choosing the right alcohol for cleaning display screens


Alcohols are a great choice for cleaning various surfaces, due to their effective cleaning and disinfecting properties, and fast drying rates. The two commonly used alcohols are Isopropyl alcohol or Ethyl alcohol. While these two alcohols are often used interchangeably for various cleaning purposes, there is one area where ethyl alcohol should not be used in the place of isopropyl alcohol, and that is for cleaning electronic gadgets and touch screen displays.

There are several reasons for isopropyl alcohol being the safe choice for regular cleaning of computer screens, touch screen displays, and other electronics surfaces which are made of plastic, or have protective coverings made of plastic.

Some of the main factors to be considered while choosing the right alcohol for cleaning electronic surfaces are listed below, and these clearly indicate the superiority of isopropyl alcohol over ethyl alcohol as a cleaning agent for electronics.

1. Presence of water:

Water is dangerous for all kinds of electronics, as it can damage expensive circuitry at the slightest contact. Alcohols invariably contain some amount of water in them as a characteristic chemical property.

However, isopropyl alcohol contains considerably lower amounts of water than ethyl alcohol, and also evaporates much faster. As a result, there is less danger of any moisture coming into contact with circuit components when isopropyl alcohol is used for cleaning.

2. Damage to plastic surfaces:

Alcohols are solvents, which can chemically react with or damage certain plastic surfaces. Different types of plastics have varying levels of chemical resistance to different solvents. Isopropyl alcohol is a solvent that is very well tolerated by most types of plastics, and will not damage plastic surfaces.


Ethyl alcohol on the other hand, has some chemical reactivity towards certain plastics. The thin films of plastic used as protective coverings in most display screens are susceptible to damage upon continuous usage of ethyl alcohol.

3. Residues or streaks:

An effective cleaning agent must evaporate cleanly without leaving behind any residue or streaks to mar the surface. Isopropyl alcohol is typically available as a pure alcohol, and when used on surfaces, it evaporates rapidly without leaving any residue behind.

Ethyl alcohol on the other hand is commonly available in its ‘denatured’ form, meaning that certain chemicals have been added to it to render it poisonous and unfit for human consumption (in order to prevent its misuse). The presence of these chemical additives causes residues to be left behind on the screen when the ethyl alcohol evaporates off.

Besides the issue of residues, another concern with using denatured ethyl alcohol is that some of these additives are actually chemicals which are highly damaging to plastic surfaces (such as acetone, methyl alcohol and pyridine, among others).

A little care in choosing the right cleaning agent can go a long way in preserving the life and quality of display screens and other electronics. Isopropyl alcohol is your best choice as a cleaning agent for the above reasons, and is the main component of most cleaning solutions and wipes. Ethyl alcohol is to be avoided as it can cause considerable damage to these surfaces upon prolonged usage.


Dr. Chitra Sundararajan
Scientist and Lab Manager
Ph.D. Organic Chemistry: University of Maryland
Post-doc: Dartmouth College

http://iclothavionics.com/why-isopropyl-alcohol-is-best-for-cleaning-electronics-displays/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Raindance (11/11/17)

Alex said:


> Hi @Raindance,
> 
> Metholated spirits is an Ethyl alcohol, which is perfectly capable of cleaning things, I believe in the states it's known as "Spiritous" or something. And the reason it's dyed a specific colour is due to the deadly effects of drinking the stuff. It's extremely toxic.
> 
> ...


Well we learn something every day! Thanks for the research and informative post @Alex.

Isopropyl Alcohol it is then. I think we use this as additive and cleaning solution for our high speed inkjet barcode labeling printers at work. If it is (I will check Monday) we are paying somewhere in the region of R199 for 2.5 liters of the stuff.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michail (11/11/17)

kev mac said:


> Thanks,my Lost Vapes DNA is great so far and my SX mini Q also.Hopfully the extra cash spent on these will pay off in better quality.


Its good to hear that. I love my tesla's but i know its a matter of time. The button on my 2/3 invader already sticks nd the chip in the 200WYE is really crap. I very badly wanted the dna lost vape drone bf but they discontinued it. Now im looking at the therion BF 75C? I dnu if its worth it. Ive heard very good things about the SX range. G class is just too pricey. For that type of money id rather grab a rebel vape.


----------



## Silver (11/11/17)

Raindance said:


> @kev mac, Those issues may be juice related after all, who knows. When a device gives these types of problems, and I am faced with trashing it as there is absolutely no other option, my very last ditch attempt is to soak it in Mentholated spirits. If it messes it up further it does not matter as it was lost to me in any case but if it works, well, its a bonus is it not? But I only do it under those circumstances. Do not give up without a fight.
> 
> Best is to take it apart before the soak and let it dry properly before assembly. If it works, great!, if it does not, its no loss at all.
> 
> ...



When you mentioned Mentholated spirits I got quite excited @Raindance 
Hehe

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (11/11/17)

an eleaf nor an rx200 has never let me down  trustworthy brands right there; WISMEC: D


----------



## Timwis (12/11/17)

@kev mac maybe go down the potentmeter route!


----------



## kev mac (12/11/17)

Michail said:


> Its good to hear that. I love my tesla's but i know its a matter of time. The button on my 2/3 invader already sticks nd the chip in the 200WYE is really crap. I very badly wanted the dna lost vape drone bf but they discontinued it. Now im looking at the therion BF 75C? I dnu if its worth it. Ive heard very good things about the SX range. G class is just too pricey. For that type of money id rather grab a rebel vape.


When it comes to DNA and the like there are so many out there so take due diligence, do homework. I got the Triade due to the many good reviews I read,plus it is a looker imo.I was lucky to find it on a flash sale for $89.00 which didn't hurt either,so
look around for deals.I was able to grab my Q class for 150 bucks when the average was $200.I got that at my B+M so my relationship with them paid off.My problem is my impetuous nature when I want something and that's bit me a few times,my guess is that you are more sensible.Good hunting!


----------



## kev mac (12/11/17)

Timwis said:


> @kev mac maybe go down the potentmeter route!


That's what I'm thinking, plus I don't mind a little protection and being able to use tanks.l own a few full mechs but find them a bit one dimensional not to mention accidents in waiting .The Geek Vape pro and the Dovpo MVV both have pots as does my Cricket v2 (though only for series mode) a feature that has become a must for me with mechs.


----------



## Michail (12/11/17)

kev mac said:


> When it comes to DNA and the like there are so many out there so take due diligence, do homework. I got the Triade due to the many good reviews I read,plus it is a looker imo.I was lucky to find it on a flash sale for $89.00 which didn't hurt either,so
> look around for deals.I was able to grab my Q class for 150 bucks when the average was $200.I got that at my B+M so my relationship with them paid off.My problem is my impetuous nature when I want something and that's bit me a few times,my guess is that you are more sensible.Good hunting!


Lol seems my impulsive nature has caught me. I found a drone on the classifieds and hopefully things work well in a week or so. As you say there are just so many options. Except for dual 18650 DNA regulated squonker s. Its literally the drone and the rebel vape. And then some incredibly high end things like this: https://www.fynemods.co.uk/tay-dna250-dual-18650-squonker-by-fynemods.html

I did my research and from what i see the bottles are a bit difficult to press. That being said do you know if a squonker can take normal atty's? Will the pin connect or is it purely squonk pins that work. 

Btw i love that triade. We have one sitting at the shop. We are next to a university so doubt itl ever be sold...but ill be waiting for that day to grab it.


----------



## Michail (12/11/17)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> an eleaf nor an rx200 has never let me down  trustworthy brands right there; WISMEC: D


Except for the predator. My rx200s is still going. Well its the second one because the first one had to be warrantied. Usb didnt work. Now this ones usb is also dying. Getting back to the predator. Mines firing button would just get stuck and never stop firing. Then the 510 went loose and I watched as my tfv8 tank fell off it with the 510 still connected and smash. Out of the 10 predators we sold all 10 came back for warranty( they were all authentic we checked) . 510 problems, screen problems, firing button problems, software bugger ups. Their service is also dog shit. The only decent things they ever made were the noisy's. And even then the v1's needed a upgrade kit so as to not blow your hand off.....ill give you eleaf. Very solid. Aspire is decent too.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## kev mac (13/11/17)

Michail said:


> Lol seems my impulsive nature has caught me. I found a drone on the classifieds and hopefully things work well in a week or so. As you say there are just so many options. Except for dual 18650 DNA regulated squonker s. Its literally the drone and the rebel vape. And then some incredibly high end things like this: https://www.fynemods.co.uk/tay-dna250-dual-18650-squonker-by-fynemods.html
> 
> I did my research and from what i see the bottles are a bit difficult to press. That being said do you know if a squonker can take normal atty's? Will the pin connect or is it purely squonk pins that work.
> 
> Btw i love that triade. We have one sitting at the shop. We are next to a university so doubt itl ever be sold...but ill be waiting for that day to grab it.


You did well,I also see a need for more dual cell sqounks.I see no reason you couldn't use a regular dripper on a b.f.mod.
Also if you can grab the Triade for a good price go for it, Lost Vape seem to put out a good product, well built.So far I'm very happy with mine. Happy vapes!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (13/11/17)

kev mac said:


> That's what I'm thinking, plus I don't mind a little protection and being able to use tanks.l own a few full mechs but find them a bit one dimensional not to mention accidents in waiting .The Geek Vape pro and the Dovpo MVV both have pots as does my Cricket v2 (though only for series mode) a feature that has become a must for me with mechs.


Might be worth checking out Gearbest for Dovpo MVV got one a couple of weeks ago for only about $20 also the potentmeter version of the Smoant Charon is very good and Smoant mods are always well priced.


----------



## kev mac (13/11/17)

Timwis said:


> Might be worth checking out Gearbest for Dovpo MVV got one a couple of weeks ago for only about $20 also the potentmeter version of the Smoant Charon is very good and Smoant mods are always well priced.


I got the Dovpo at GB,ordered it last wk.Will check out the Charon.The Geek Vape pro1is on it's way also.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (15/11/17)

Timwis said:


> Might be worth checking out Gearbest for Dovpo MVV got one a couple of weeks ago for only about $20 also the potentmeter version of the Smoant Charon is very good and Smoant mods are always well priced.


@Timwis ,I just ordered the Smoat mech you recommended at GB,for 27 bucks.So now I'm waiting for it along with the Dovpro MVV, and the Geek Vape pro mech.I guess we'll see where this leg of the Vape journey takes me,I hope I have better luck modwise. I Must admit I'm somewhat exited,this is a part of vapeing I love,the anticipation and sharing of ideas with forum mates.p.s. Just for good measure I ordered a Pico Dual (on sale for 25 bucks)I see lots of members with Pico single cell but I need duallies any info on this shot in the dark?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (15/11/17)

kev mac said:


> @Timwis ,I just ordered the Smoat mech you recommended at GB,for 27 bucks.So now I'm waiting for it along with the Dovpro MVV, and the Geek Vape pro mech.I guess we'll see where this leg of the Vape journey takes me,I hope I have better luck modwise. I Must admit I'm somewhat exited,this is a part of vapeing I love,the anticipation and sharing of ideas with forum mates.p.s. Just for good measure I ordered a Pico Dual (on sale for 25 bucks)I see lots of members with Pico single cell but I need duallies any info on this shot in the dark?


Sorry mate never had any of the pico's


----------



## Sash (15/11/17)

My personal tip:
Light some incense sticks and meditate. How much worse can it get?....No Wait! I am not tempting anything!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (15/11/17)

Michail said:


> Except for the predator. My rx200s is still going. Well its the second one because the first one had to be warrantied. Usb didnt work. Now this ones usb is also dying. Getting back to the predator. Mines firing button would just get stuck and never stop firing. Then the 510 went loose and I watched as my tfv8 tank fell off it with the 510 still connected and smash. Out of the 10 predators we sold all 10 came back for warranty( they were all authentic we checked) . 510 problems, screen problems, firing button problems, software bugger ups. Their service is also dog shit. The only decent things they ever made were the noisy's. And even then the v1's needed a upgrade kit so as to not blow your hand off.....ill give you eleaf. Very solid. Aspire is decent too.


Stop charging with USB and get an external charger - gives better battery life and preserves the USB's for firmware upgrades. Did you not get battery imbalance before the usb's faded?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (16/11/17)

Timwis said:


> Sorry mate never had any of the pico's


OOPs,I did it again, I just ordered a Sigelie Moonbox (mechs w/potometer) .I never heard of it and I know I said I'd try not to be impulsive but when I saw it I couldn't resist. Wish I could post a pic but I only know how to download my camera .Any way I found a site called 2F Deal (pretty sure it is a China site)and they're array of stock and prices(free shipping) impressed me. When the new mech family arrives I'll post photos.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## kev mac (2/12/17)

kev mac said:


> As far as I know I haven't walked under any ladders, broken a mirror, and I never put hats on a bed.
> So I guess the Vape Gods are angry with me. In the last 3 weeks or so 3 of my mods have crapped the bed.
> My Voo Poo Drag,then my relatively new Snow Wolf and today my Alien went haywire. They will be added to my box of shame with the other few broken mods.So my solution to this curse is to go back to basics.I've ordered 2 semi regulated mods,a Geek Vape pro mech and a DovpoMVV.I figure since most problems stem with the chip the semi mechs have less to go wrong.This maybe pretzel logic but it's the best I can come up with.


 The first 3 of the new family, Dovpro,Geek Vape and Charon,waiting for my Moonshot.Must say I am very happy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (2/12/17)

kev mac said:


> The first 3 of the new family, Dovpro,Geek Vape and Charon,waiting for my Moonshot.Must say I am very happy.
> View attachment 115060
> View attachment 115060


Hey @kev mac ! You managed to upload some pics!! 

(Forgive me if I have the wrong person, pretty sure you always battled to add pics?)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (2/12/17)

Stosta said:


> Hey @kev mac ! You managed to upload some pics!!
> 
> (Forgive me if I have the wrong person, pretty sure you always battled to add pics?)


You have the right guy,wonders never cease.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (3/12/17)

Raindance said:


> Well we learn something every day! Thanks for the research and informative post @Alex.
> 
> Isopropyl Alcohol it is then. I think we use this as additive and cleaning solution for our high speed inkjet barcode labeling printers at work. If it is (I will check Monday) we are paying somewhere in the region of R199 for 2.5 liters of the stuff.
> 
> Regards


500m
@Raindance It can be bought at any pharmacy. I paid R63 for 500ml. A long time ago @Silver advised me to use this to clean my devices and 've done so ever since. Silver called it "rubbing alcohol" which is probably it's informal name. I also use just a wee bit to clean my hands if they're sticky after refilling the tank - it works 1,000 times better than soap and water. Since it is a disinfectant, I want to buy some fragrant essential oils next year, add to the rubbing alcohol and I'll have a waterless hand sanitiser at a fraction of the cost compared to those from Clicks/Dischem.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (4/12/17)

Hooked said:


> 500m
> @Raindance It can be bought at any pharmacy. I paid R63 for 500ml. A long time ago @Silver advised me to use this to clean my devices and 've done so ever since. Silver called it "rubbing alcohol" which is probably it's informal name. I also use just a wee bit to clean my hands if they're sticky after refilling the tank - it works 1,000 times better than soap and water. Since it is a disinfectant, I want to buy some fragrant essential oils next year, add to the rubbing alcohol and I'll have a waterless hand sanitiser at a fraction of the cost compared to those from Clicks/Dischem.
> 
> View attachment 115158


@Hooked ,and when things get a bit hard a wee tad in some orange juice does the trick.lol


----------



## Hooked (4/12/17)

kev mac said:


> @Hooked ,and when things get a bit hard a wee tad in some orange juice does the trick.lol


----------



## kev mac (8/1/18)

kev mac said:


> OOPs,I did it again, I just ordered a Sigelie Moonbox (mechs w/potometer) .I never heard of it and I know I said I'd try not to be impulsive but when I saw it I couldn't resist. Wish I could post a pic but I only know how to download my camera .Any way I found a site called 2F Deal (pretty sure it is a China site)and they're array of stock and prices(free shipping) impressed me. When the new mech family arrives I'll post photos.


Here's the latest addition to the semi reg collection. This is an unusual piece,light as a feather because it's made of plastic and tin (like the Moonshot box) but it Vapes great.The potometer allows one to dial in plenty of power and the fire button is nicely clicky.No telling how it'll hold up but for 22usd it's almost replaceable. I'm enjoying it and think it's a great looker.I give it an early thumbs up!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (9/1/18)

kev mac said:


> Here's the latest addition to the semi reg collection. This is an unusual piece,light as a feather because it's made of plastic and tin (like the Moonshot box) but it Vapes great.The potometer allows one to dial in plenty of power and the fire button is nicely clicky.No telling how it'll hold up but for 22usd it's almost replaceable. I'm enjoying it and think it's a great looker.I give it an early thumbs up!


I've got one i ordered before Xmas should receive it soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (9/1/18)

kev mac said:


> Here's the latest addition to the semi reg collection. This is an unusual piece,light as a feather because it's made of plastic and tin (like the Moonshot box) but it Vapes great.The potometer allows one to dial in plenty of power and the fire button is nicely clicky.No telling how it'll hold up but for 22usd it's almost replaceable. I'm enjoying it and think it's a great looker.I give it an early thumbs up!



@kev mac A potometer "is a device used for *measuring* the rate of water uptake of a leafy shoot." Never heard it mentioned with respect to vaping! Curious ... would love an explanation and close-up pic, if you can ...


----------



## Sash (9/1/18)

I think in hindsight he shortened the word. He probably potentiometer

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## De_Stroyer (9/1/18)

kev mac said:


> Here's the latest addition to the semi reg collection. This is an unusual piece,light as a feather because it's made of plastic and tin (like the Moonshot box) but it Vapes great.The potometer allows one to dial in plenty of power and the fire button is nicely clicky.No telling how it'll hold up but for 22usd it's almost replaceable. I'm enjoying it and think it's a great looker.I give it an early thumbs up!




I got the blue one,
it is fantastic, have had it for a week and 0 issues, battery life is good, power is good,
and it weighs nothing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (10/1/18)

Hooked said:


> @kev mac A potometer "is a device used for *measuring* the rate of water uptake of a leafy shoot." Never heard it mentioned with respect to vaping! Curious ... would love an explanation and close-up pic, if you can ...


Sorry,I meant potentiometer. It adjusts the voltage.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (10/1/18)

kev mac said:


> Sorry,I meant potentiometer. It adjusts the voltage.


How is your Moon box? i'm still waiting for mine. I ordered the orange!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (10/1/18)

De_Stroyer said:


> I got the blue one,
> it is fantastic, have had it for a week and 0 issues, battery life is good, power is good,
> and it weighs nothing


Yes,it is the lightest device I've ever held.working great thus far.At the opposite end of the spectrum my Dovpo MVV has some heft and is solid as a rock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (10/1/18)

Timwis said:


> How is your Moon box? i'm still waiting for mine. I ordered the orange!


I like it,the graphics are cool and it's working fine.Quite powerful but being made of tin and plastic it is almost weightless, I don't know how it'll stand up in the long run but at the low price (I paid $22usd ) if it lasts a year it will be well worth it.


----------



## Timwis (10/1/18)

kev mac said:


> I like it,the graphics are cool and it's working fine.Quite powerful but being made of tin and plastic it is almost weightless, I don't know how it'll stand up in the long run but at the low price (I paid $22usd ) if it lasts a year it will be well worth it.


I paid about £14 ($18) but only because i had some GB points i could take off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (10/1/18)

Timwis said:


> I paid about £14 ($18) but only because i had some GB points i could take off.


I always use my GB points.GB didn't have this so I got it on another China site (can't remember which one) when it first came out on presale. It took forever to arrive.


----------



## Timwis (10/1/18)

kev mac said:


> I always use my GB points.GB didn't have this so I got it on another China site (can't remember which one) when it first came out on presale. It took forever to arrive.


I got mine from Gearbest 16 Dec i bought it


----------

